# San Joaquin with toddlers



## Julie (Nov 21, 2015)

Good morning! I'll be riding the San Joaquin from Bakersfield to Martinez with two under three, and am looking for suggestions on the best place to sit with them on the train. We brought things to do, but I'd like the ride to go as smoothly as possible (both for us and those in our vicinity!).

Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 21, 2015)

Best to get a table for four with facing seats.. Take snacks and drinks.( the cafe car is pricey and has limited junk food items)

What little "scenery" there is on this route will be on the right side of the train.


----------



## seat38a (Nov 21, 2015)

San Joaquin has plenty of table group seating. Since your leaving from Bakersfield, snagging one should be not a problem.



DSC02465 by B H, on Flickr


----------



## caravanman (Nov 22, 2015)

Don't worry, relax and enjoy the ride. All kids can get a bit tired and noisy at times, most fellow passengers just accept this as a fact of life.

Ed


----------

